# Legal shooting times



## stick-n-string (Dec 17, 2016)

I've noticed just about every morning I hunt somebody starts shooting before legal shooting time.

My question is, do people just not know and think if they can see them they can shoot them or do they just don't care?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 17, 2016)

Good question. 
Just how early are they shooting. 5 min. More or less. 
I don't wear a watch.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 17, 2016)

U should be out there this am. They shooting like cra cra and its legal time now.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 17, 2016)

Many seem to have their clocks set to Greenwich mean time.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm in a deer stand this morning.

I've heard them shoot a good 10 mins before legal times.
I always have a alarm on vibrate on my phone.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 17, 2016)

I shoot on Cajun time


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 17, 2016)

If you can see em good enough to shoot em you must be ok???


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 17, 2016)

Bright moons and clear skies can be a wardens dream on public land here by the house if they needed to make quota....


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 17, 2016)

This^^^^


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 17, 2016)

Modern smart phones you should always be legal


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 17, 2016)

Is it a 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Is it a 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset?



correct.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 17, 2016)

Allot deer hunters get in trouble because of this


----------



## jritchey65 (Dec 19, 2016)

They used to publish a chart in the hunting regulations every year that stated the time for every day of the year but now you have to look it up on their website by the county you are in.  I just use the weather app on my phone to find out the sunrise time for my exact location.  What about yall now that the chart isn't there anymore? I would assume that the time my phone gives is accurate enough for the warden?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 19, 2016)

Most (emphasis) GW aren't concerned with shooting 10 minutes early...because you'll be more apt to find what you kill.  shooting late is another issue...


----------



## Big7 (Dec 19, 2016)

jritchey65 said:


> They used to publish a chart in the hunting regulations every year that stated the time for every day of the year but now you have to look it up on their website by the county you are in.  I just use the weather app on my phone to find out the sunrise time for my exact location.  What about yall now that the chart isn't there anymore? I would assume that the time my phone gives is accurate enough for the warden?



This SHOULD be made a "sticky" in EVERY hunting forum. 
Somebody did sticky it in General Hunting though.

I have posted it and the Ga. deer rut map so many times
it's starting NOT to be funny.

This is down to the minute .
Indisputable by
GW, GDNR, po po' or anyone else. You go by this
and you will be fine.

A monkey can plug in a few
boxes so, there is no excuse.

GO HERE:
http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/RS_OneDay.php


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 19, 2016)

I just Google sunrise and the city I'll be hunting in and it comes right up and I set alarm on vibrate


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 20, 2016)

If you have a smart phone download the GA DNR app. It is the same one that is used to check in deer and turkey kills. Under the toolbox section there is a Sunrise map that uses your location to tell you when it is.


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 23, 2016)

Most don't care I think.  Last thing I need is ole rabbit ranger writing me up for that.  You never know when they be right around the corner from where you're at.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 24, 2016)

27metalman said:


> Most don't care I think.  Last thing I need is ole rabbit ranger writing me up for that.  You never know when they be right around the corner from where you're at.



I always try to follow the rules, not just for the fear of the rabbit sheriff, but to keep the image of hunters clean. We have too many people looking to jump on the bandwagon to bash hunters. The last thing I want is to give them ammunition.
With that being said, I'll be the first to admit I've made my mistakes, I just don't want to be "that guy" to give them reasons to start bashing us.


----------

